# Insulated Bandannas



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

J26xtreme said:


> So im looking at starting to make bandannas that are insulated. Normal bandannas don't keep you very warm in col weather, and these would. Anyone willing to buy?


An insulated bandana won't do all that much for you either. I imagine it would eventually get all icy and crusty from your stank breath freezing to it. Balaclavas, gaiters and even scarfs seem to be the preferred methods of keeping faces warm on the mountain.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2010)

well in the park, bandannas are by far the most preferred. And our bandannas have a mouth hole cut through the fleece, but not the bandanna for maximum breathability. And your bandanna won't get icy...


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

If you find a way to make them and sell them for less than $10 I think you have a market. I bought one last year at a discount store Marshall's or TJMaxx or something for about $6. It's awesome.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

J26xtreme said:


> well in the park, bandannas are by far the most preferred. And our bandannas have a mouth hole cut through the fleece, but not the bandanna for maximum breathability. And your bandanna won't get icy...


You guys and your fashion statements, good luck with your endeavor... my full face ninja balaclava is my baby.


----------

